# Where can I get cheap containers for housing insects?



## Tenevanica (Jun 5, 2015)

I am one of the few insect keepers that post here on Arachnoboards, and I am looking to add to my collection of invertebrates. I want to get my hands on some tropical species but, tropical species need heat, and they need lots of it. For most of my tropical insects I use a combination heat mat and an infrared bulb, but heat mats get HOT! Hot enough that they melt through the bottoms of the Kritter Keepers that I usually use to house my inverts. Kritter Keepers are 
about the only cheap containers that I know of. The cheapest glass container I could find was $15.00 for a 5 gallon tank! So, does anyone know where I can get cheap containers for housing insects? These containers have to be able
to withstand the heat put off by heat mats, and I would like them to be somewhat aesthetically pleasing. Thank you!


----------



## Acecurls11 (Jun 7, 2015)

You can use many different containers and the smallest heat mat by Exo-Terra is rated to be used on Critter Keepers ... but safest way is to have a thermostat on pads, tape, light, or whatever you are using heat for. First ... I would ask if you even need supplemental heat for the critters you are housing or considering getting. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tenevanica (Jun 7, 2015)

I'll see if I can find one if those small Exo-Terra heat mats you were talking about. I have some hisser species that won't breed unless it's 80+ degrees, so yes I do need supplemental heat.


----------



## Draketeeth (Jun 25, 2015)

If I ever need a tank for something, I try hitting thrift stores and searching around recycle bins. I've gotten some great deals on fish tanks at thrift stores, and picked up 10 gal. tanks dropped off around cardboard recycle bins.

Should you have a free weekend, or several, yard sales can be a great venture for tanks and kritter keepers. Or keep an eye on Craigslist. Tanks of all sizes crop up there on a regular basis, sometimes free, sometimes not.

I also like to hit PetCo when they run their $1 per gallon fish tank sale. 20 gal. tank costs $20, when it normally double that.

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 29, 2015)

I just use tupperware containers of various sizes. Shoe and sweater boxes work well too. I have a bit of a different set up when it comes to heating things, but I also have scorps that have to stay hot so I'm all set with just one heat lamp. I just keep any of my roach species that need to be warm in the closet where I have my scorps. Heat lamp over my biggest scorp enclosure and everything else in the closet stays warm. The closet is a small enough space that it'll stay warmer than a typical room, especially if one of the walls faces south or west. I don't actually have to use my heat lamp right now since it's summer and my closet still stays warm enough during the day for everything to grow/breed/etc.


----------

